# buying sx pro, delivery to israel



## Bubbleboy123 (Nov 3, 2018)

so i want to buy the sx pro with the dongle and i saw on the website few places that ship worldwide. but i never heard of any of them and dont know how much i can trust them.

which website do you recommend for buying and shipping to israel?


----------



## Albytrozz (Nov 3, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Hugopugo (Nov 4, 2018)

None, all other cfw do the same thing and are free


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 6, 2018)

Bubbleboy123 said:


> so i want to buy the sx pro with the dongle and i saw on the website few places that ship worldwide. but i never heard of any of them and dont know how much i can trust them.
> 
> which website do you recommend for buying and shipping to israel?


Maybe give a try to the resellers of Homepage of TX, they can be trusted more, or you can Google.


----------

